# One grumpy cat! I love him!



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

GD I want that cat so badly I could cry. He needs to be mine NOW. We could hate the world together.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...okey-only-slightly-less-grumpy_n_2065783.html

https://www.youtube.com/user/SevereAvoidance/videos?sort=p&flow=grid&view=0


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

omg that video, I'm gonna die. SO MUCH CUTENESS.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Grumpy cat is female.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh that's right I'd forgotten, that makes Grumpy Cat even cuter!\

My fav grumpy cat one


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Oh that's right I'd forgotten, that makes Grumpy Cat even cuter!\
> 
> My fav grumpy cat one


That's too funny. :lol

BTW to everyone, does Grumpy have some disease/deformation that makes his face that way? i just wonder but his face is adorable either way.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> That's too funny. :lol
> 
> BTW to everyone, does Grumpy have some disease/deformation that makes his face that way? i just wonder but his face is adorable either way.


Maybe he's really grumpy.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

she walks funny too


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

daww


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> That's too funny. :lol
> 
> BTW to everyone, does Grumpy have some disease/deformation that makes his face that way? i just wonder but his face is adorable either way.


Yes, she has some chromosomal thing.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Bumping, because I can.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah anyway someone has the grumpy cat as their avatar, I think 2 people do, I think one of them is BigBlue something.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Tard the Grumpy cat, she is the best thing that happened to the internet in a long time.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Yeah anyway someone has the grumpy cat as their avatar, I think 2 people do, I think one of them is BigBlue something.


Bigblue38


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Evo said:


> Bigblue38


38 That's it - I should know better he's always banning the hell out of me in the 'Ban the person above you' tread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Has someone yet established why this cat is so grumpy?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Has someone yet established why this cat is so grumpy?


It is his natural disposition, he doesn't feel the need to put on a happy face. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You know what this forum needs? MORE GRUMPY CAT.










(I hope the picture's visible, I got it off someone's FB)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How about Colonel Meow?

http://www.facebook.com/colonelmeowinthecity/photos_stream


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love that second video!

There's Henri le Chat, too, these made me laugh my *** off.


----------

